# Ivf at Bridge Centre, London? anyone?



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi, I just wanted to know if anyone was having any treatment at the Bridge Centre in London and what they thought about it?


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Kitten 

I have had two ivf's at the bridge, 2000 & 2003.

I was always really pleased with their services although I had part of my ivf at Mayday too. The bridge did all the embryo work and also the embry transfer.

I have not had any problems with them at all. There are a couple of other girls on here that use the Bridge, maybe they can offer you their experiences.

Good luck to you for your treatments.

Love Amanda 
x x x


----------



## Max1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Kitten,

I will be having 1st transport IVF with The Bridge sometime in Summer so will be interested to hear what anyone else has to say about their experiences.

Good luck with your tx.

Max


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Amanda and Max,

I've been with the Bridge Centre for the past year and I have found them to be absolutely great. I was just a little concerned the other week just before I had my FET, I've seen quite a few new nurses there over the past few weeks and I was so used to the ones that I knew and felt relaxed with. There's still some of the same ones there who are great, but I did lose my confidence a little last week when 2 nurses phoned me with different dates, didn't know that I had my ET already booked in ....this has never happened before and it made me feel a little uneasy. It just made me think they're not reading my notes and I have to keep repeating myself. I am aware of how busy they are but I just think when you're paying so much money for a service it should be right. I am sure it will be ok I think I'm just being a little bit paranoid. 

I dont want to put you off Max because they have been fantastic and the Prof is superb ....i think the 2ww is sending me a bit funny 

Good luck with your 1st IVF.

Kitten x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Kitten

What you have said is totaly understandable when you dealing with something so very important and also when its costing you a fortune ! I am sure that everything will go acording to plan. Why dont you only make sure that you deal with people that know you, easier said then done I know....but it might help you feel more confident.

The Professor there is great, he is so enthusiastic when you go for the embryo transfer, he's brilliant !

Good luck to you again & try not to worry, embryos dont like stressed mummy's 

Love Amanda xxx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for your reply Amanda, I feel calmer about it now especially now I know someone else who's been to the Bridge and had excellent treatment. Yeah you're right I will continue to deal with the same person if I can, I started off like that then things seemed to get mixed up a little. But I think because i've got some time on my hands I've been thinking it about it a bit too much. 

So I will keep totally de-stressed and hope for the best.

Thanks again
Kitten (Debbie) x


----------



## Max1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Kitten,

Thanks for the update on the Bridge, good to have a bit of insider knowledge beforehand. Best of luck with your 2ww. I guess you are on that thread - I will keep my eyes open for some good news in a week and a bit. 

Max


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi

Only just seen this thread. I had my first (and successful) ICSI cycle at the Bridge. I found them really nice and helpful. The only problem I had with them was them running late for appointments (sometimes up to 45 mintues) with no explanation - it sounds silly but during the cycle when I was really stressed out this drove me NUTS!!! 

Despite the delays to appointments I would be happy to have treatment there again as the clinic and staff are really nice. 

Having said that we have decided that we will ask to be referred to Guys (for self-funding treatment) if we try for another baby. This decision was initially for cost reasons but I've also heard good things about them and their success rates (I know you can't read too much into stats but I still look at them  ) are really good.

Best of luck 

Allie


----------



## sanh (Feb 23, 2005)

hi everyone. 
Im a newie to this site and IVF. Im on ny 1st cycle and at the bridge center and they are all very nice. The waiting to be seen is horrible though. Im am very anxious at the moment because I have 29 follicles and E2 level of 1400. I have been told to stop injecting the stimmie hormone because of this. They have reassured me that an ET will still go ahead at the end of next week
Im worried that Im getting OHSS. Any advice would be greatly welcomed. ^


----------

